# Changing Xorg Resolution (Dual Graphics)



## rnakamoto (Jan 9, 2013)

Computer: Hp Pavilion dv7
Graphics: Intel Graphics/Amd Radeon HD 6470M
Version: FreeBSD 9.1

I've tried to load the amd, however I can't find a driver that work with it.

I'm currently loading the intel gpu using the vesa driver, and cant get the resolution to 1600x900

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        Option       "DPMS"
#       ModeLine     "1600x900" 107.8   1600 1648 1680 1940 900 903 908 926
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes     "1600x900"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

The vesa driver is rather limited. You might want to compile Xorg with KMS support and try x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.


----------



## rnakamoto (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for the help. It works perfectly now.


----------

